# Cook's Oath



## thirdwilliam (Feb 7, 2014)

> "As patrons gather, so does my watch begin. It shall not end until my death. I shall take no break, hold no nominal knife, father no children, enjoy no pastimes nor weeks end. I shall wear no color other than white and win no glory. I shall live and die at my post. I am the unfaltering, omnipresent culinary apprentice sweating under the fluorescent light. I am the watcher in the kitchen. I am the shield that protects the realms of men from conventional comestibles. I pledge my name, life and honor to the kitchen, for this day and all the days to come."


----------

